# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  5th week of test,deca,dbol cycle

## TRIPPLEHHH

Hey bros im starting my 5th week of qv test enanathate, qv deca and dbol tomorrow. I havent seen any results yet, maybe you guys can reassure me. My dosages are as follows:
30mgs of dbol ed for first 4 weeks
400mgs of test enanthate per week
200mgs of deca per week
I am also on liquidex .5mgs eod
I also take flax oil, multi vitamin, cell tech, glutamine

Im 5'11.5 tall at 240 and in between 24% and 26%bf. I have been working out for 5 years. I have been eating 250 to 300 grams of protein a day with moderate to no carbs do to bf%. 

I lift weights 5 days a week with each bodypart done once per week. I run 30 min a day 5 to 6 times a week. I follow the anabolic workout on this website by doing 3 warm up sets per bodypart and the rest of my sets til failure for each bodypart.

Can you guys tell me anything i can do to better my progress and tell me when the gear will start affecting me and changing my body and strength? Thanks much.

----------

